# tandem axle trailer reviews on big tex brand



## chads (May 31, 2015)

For the past 15 years or moreI have been using a singleaxle 3500 lb axle 5x10 landscape trailer.
it seems large enough to do most jobs but most often too small.
I bought a Ih 284 with loader and it will carry it but not well.

I am starting to look a round for a tandem axle and picked up a car hauler and turned around and flipped it and made a few bucks before i even used it as it a had a open center and needed sides for what i use.
I penciled out that it would be cheaper to buy a new one rather than repair and fix the one I bought.

I have noticed the big tex trailers are about the most reasonable around here.
I want a 16 foot tandem with two 3500 lb axle or a heavier axle?
I wouldnt mind some 5000 lb axle or so but still looking around.
Wondering what you guys think of big tex or other rands available in Ohio or 3 or 4 hr drive.

Chad
central Ohio


----------



## Raganr (May 31, 2015)

I have looked at them and would rather have a PJ.


----------



## angelo c (May 31, 2015)

What are you hauling with ?
Gooseneck would be cool. Dump trailer might be awesome too. What besides moving the machine will it be used for ?


----------



## OLD MAN GRINDER (May 31, 2015)

I have had 2 big tex trlrs, a 16ft and my present 12ft that I use to haul my grinder and all tools that
go with it, never any problems, well built trlrs....

Bob....


----------



## srb08 (May 31, 2015)

I've got an 18' Big Tex with twin 3,500lb axles. I bought it new and have had it for three years.
If I had it to do over, I'd get 5,000lb or 7,500lb axles.
The lower GW really limits what you can haul.
The trailer pulls fine and I haven't had any issues.


----------



## sweetjetskier (Jun 1, 2015)

The Big Tex are good trailers, I have owned single and double axle landscape, landscape gates the support spacing is too far apart and over a short amount of time the mesh blows out even with commercial riding mowers, not tractors.

Look up " SureTrac " trailers, built to last, lots of well thought out design changes over many the other known brands and they are very easy to work with for a custom designed trailer also.


----------



## Hinerman (Jun 1, 2015)

IMO, any 16' tandem axle trailer by any reputable company is going to be equal. They all use the same materials, same axles, same tires, same channel, etc. If you want heavier axles you are probably going to have to custom order or change them out yourself. Keep in mind the structure of your trailer is not engineered for heavier equipment even if you have heavier axles. If you want a trailer to haul more weight then you need to buy a "beefier" trailer made from heavier channel, heavier angle iron, more crossbeams, etc. to support the weight. Big Tex trailers seem to be overpriced in my area as I can get the same trailer for less. I have a 16' tandem axle by Lamar, my neighbor has the exact same Big Tex, I cannot tell a difference...


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Jun 2, 2015)

I have the 10PI 20'. Bought it used from a landscaping firm that went belly up. The only thing I don't like is the round tube used for the top rail....not the best for stepping on and off the side.


----------



## Mike-M (Jun 2, 2015)

Check out http://www.econotrailer.com/ in PA, they let you upgrade axles for a couple hundred more on all their trailers. I have their open deck one, seems pretty good so far.


----------



## loadthestove (Jun 3, 2015)

I had a Big Tex 21 ft open deck car trailer. It had the 5000 lb axles with brakes ,trailer towed and tracked my truck great It was perfect hauling something like a tractor, car,pickup etc .I sold it because for me it was overkill for hauling a single side by side utv and not long enough to haul two.


----------



## gary courtney (Jun 3, 2015)

keep in mind if a trailer has 2 7500 # axles you must subtract weight of trailer , example-- trailer weighs 2000# you can haul no more than 13K. by the way big-tex is 58 miles down the road from texarkana . great trailers!


----------



## WoodTick007 (Jun 3, 2015)

I would not buy a trailer with 3500lb axles. If your going to be hauling wood or logs for firewood you will find out quickly just how fast you can exceed the trailers gvw. Most 3500lb axles run 15 inch tires and from my personal experience 15 inch tires are total crap for use on a trailer. Get brakes on both axles. 
JMHO


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 3, 2015)

WoodTick007 said:


> I would not buy a trailer with 3500lb axles. If your going to be hauling wood or logs for firewood you will find out quickly just how fast you can exceed the trailers gvw. Most 3500lb axles run 15 inch tires and from my personal experience 15 inch tires are total crap for use on a trailer. Get brakes on both axles.
> JMHO



I agree with this 100%! My toy hauler originally had 15" tires. Any 15" tire is going to be a trailer only tire. I was getting a blow out almost every trip! (I may drive a wee bit fast) I switched to 16" wheels and got load rated truck tires. Haven't had a problem since!

And 7500 lb axles are the way to go. I think this trailer weighs about 3,500 lbs with 7,500 lb axles. I'm guessing the axles make up 500 lbs of that??? Even if I'm only hauling a car it's nice knowing the reserve capacity is there! Plus I hate being limited by the size of my equipment. Uhh.. you know what I meant!!!  




2955 by wood4heat on Arboristsite.com


----------



## shamusturbo (Jun 3, 2015)

Appalachian brand trailers are made not far from Columbus. Salem, I believe. They are the same as Quality brand and Kaufman who both make an entire array of trailers much like Big Tex. A tandem 7k# trailer is almost useless for wood. They weigh 2k# empty so you can legally haul 5k# which is only slightly more than a cord of wood. A 10k# trailer will work out much, much better IF you have the vehicle to pull it. A good brake controller is a must. Anything bigger than 10k# and you need a CDL. Ohio state patrol will be all over you.


----------

